# shock physics



## La usurpadora (Jun 19, 2009)

Δεν βρίσκω απ'ευθείας ορισμό, οπότε στέκομαι στην περιγραφή ενός αμερικανικού ινστιτούτου που λέει ότι _the research activities involve examining and understanding physical and chemical changes in solids and liquids under very rapid and large compressions._

Δεν έχει και ευρήματα ως όρος, δεν ξέρω προς τα πού να το ψάξω.
:S


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2009)

Στέκομαι στον ορισμό σου και μόνο και λέω ότι μου μοιάζει με κάτι σαν '*επιθετική φυσική*' η οποία υποβάλλοντας στερεά και υγρά σε μέγιστες πιέσεις παρατηρεί την αντίδρασή τους.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 19, 2009)

Είναι ειδικότητα, γιατί παρακάτω λέει ότι κάποιος είναι shock physicist.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος ειδικός και να μας διορθώσει, και σαν πρώτη ιδέα προτείνω "φυσική κρουστικών φαινομένων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε. Εδώ π.χ. συνδέει τον shock physicist με μελέτη ρευστότητας ιξωδών και διάδοση κρουστικών κυμάτων (shock waves).

Κι εδώ ζητάνε φυσικό με PhD σε shock physics, άρα κάπου θα βρούμε την ειδικότητα...



Ambrose said:


> Μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος ειδικός και να μας διορθώσει, και σαν πρώτη ιδέα προτείνω "φυσική κρουστικών φαινομένων".



Φαίνεται καλή ιδέα, ιδίως αν δείτε εδώ την job description (ένα-ένα τα βρίσκω στο ψάξιμο...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Καλύτερα να μελετήσουμε τις σελίδες του Institute for Shock Physics. Να έχουμε έτοιμες και μεταφράσεις για _shocked materials_ (κεκρουσμένα υλικά;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα να μελετήσουμε τις σελίδες του Institute for Shock Physics. Να έχουμε έτοιμες και μεταφράσεις για _shocked materials_ (κεκρουσμένα υλικά; ).



Αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη ορολογία, προτείνω να σκεφτούμε όρους όπως υπερσυμπίεση (με υπερσιεμπιεστά -> υπερσυμπιεσμένα υλικά) και υπερσύνθλιψη (αλλά με το υπερσυνθλιπτά -> υπερσυνθλιμμένα υλικά, μάλλον κατώτερη επιλογή, και νοηματικά).


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Σε επίπεδο ορολογικό, επειδή η _κρούση_ συγκρούεται με την απόδοση του _impact_ (και τα περί συμπίεσης έχουν να κάνουν με το _compression_), η ΕΛΕΤΟ χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _συγκλονισμός_. Δεν ξέρω αν τον χρησιμοποιούν άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Συγκλονιστική φυσική. Την Κυριακή σε dvd στην αγαπημένη σας εφημερίδα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Στη φυσική (μηχανική), λέγεται κρούση.

Και μερικά στοιχεία ακόμα:

Livermore's early shock physics experiments were designed so that scientists could learn what happens to gases, fluids, and solids when they are exposed to_ shock waves_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Άλλη απορία (όλο απορίες είμαι σήμερα):

Ποια κρούση είναι αυτή που διδάσκεται στο βιβλίο της Φυσικής της Γ' Λυκείου;

http://pi-schools.sch.gr/download/lessons/physics/lykeio/physics-c-thet-texn/Doppler.zip


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Και μια περιγραφή του αντικειμένου (από τον ίδιο σύνδεσμο): 

These extraordinarily high pressures, created experimentally by the gas gun, occur *during explosions, the detonation of nuclear weapons, in inertial fusion experiments, or when a large meteorite hits Earth*. These pressures are also a way of life at the core of our own planet and inside the giant planets of our solar system. The high pressures of a shock wave make materials denser and heat them to thousands of degrees.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Στο teleterm, όπου βρίσκω acoustic shock = ακουστικός συγκλονισμός, shock absorber = απορροφητής συγκλονισμών, δεν υπάρχει shock wave. Κύμα συγκλονισμού, μήπως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

*shock wave* είναι *κρουστικό κύμα* —όσο λίγο θυμάμαι από τη φυσική μου, από την εποχή του ορείχαλκου ή λίγο πιο μετά... :)

Να προσθέσω από τα ράκη των αναμνήσεών μου ότι τα κρουστικά κύματα διαδίδονται μέσω στερεών, υγρών και αερίων (μέσω των κινήσεων και επακόλουθων κρούσεων των μορίων) —καλά, αυτά πού τα θυμήθηκα τώρα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Φυσικά και είναι κρουστικό κύμα (Λεξικό Siemens). Ο Πανταζής δίνει κύμα κρούσης.

Shock wave = Κρουστικό κύμα (Λεξικό Siemens): μια πολύ στενή περιοχή πίεσης και θερμοκρασίας που σχηματίζει κάποιο ρευστό, όταν το ρευστό κινείται υπερηχητικά πάνω από κάποιο στάσιμο αντικείμενο ή όταν ένα βλήμα που πετάει με υπερηχητική ταχύτητα μέσα από κάποιο στάσιμο μέσο. Κρουστικό κύμα δημιουργείται από βίαιες διαταραχές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Ανακεφαλαίωση:
Το _shock wave_ (από την εποχή του ορείχαλκου) μεταφράζεται _κρουστικό κύμα_. Αυτό μας οδηγεί σε _shock = κρούση_, που συγκρούεται με το _impact = κρούση_. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει _shock = συγκλονισμός_, που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και τα _αμορτισέρ_ και το _κρουστικό κύμα_. Μύλος!

Δεν κάνω τον συνήγορο κανενός διαβόλου. Απλώς παρακολουθώ τους όρους και τα προβλήματα, και πονοκεφαλιάζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φυσικά και είναι, κρουστικό κύμα (Λεξικό Siemens). Ο Πανταζής δίνει κύμα κρούσης.
> 
> Shock wave = Κρουστικό κύμα (Λεξικό Siemens): μια πολύ στενή περιοχή πίεσης και θερμοκρασίας που σχηματίζει κάποιο ρευστό, όταν το ρευστό κινείται υπερηχητικά πάνω από κάποιο στάσιμο αντικείμενο ή όταν ένα βλήμα που πετάει με υπερηχητική ταχύτητα μέσα από κάποιο στάσιμο μέσο. Κρουστικό κύμα δημιουργείται από βίαιες διαταραχές.




Όχι μόνο. Για παράδειγμα, μεγάλες καταστροφές στους σεισμούς προκαλούνται από τα κρουστικά κύματα (π.χ. εδώ: http://ec.europa.eu/research/leaflets/disasters/el/earthqu.html).

Edit: Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι πολύ ενήμερος για το σκεπτικό της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Προφανώς διαπίστωσαν ένα πρόβλημα και πρότειναν μια λύση. Όμως κρουστικά κύματα υπάρχουν στην αεροδυναμική (η διάσπαση του φράγματος του ήχου προκαλεί κρουστικά κύματα), στην υδροδυναμική (πώς επιδρούν οι βόμβες βυθού; ), στη μηχανική ρευστοποίησης στερεών (σεισμοί κλπ). Τι θα γίνουν όλα αυτά (χώρια τα αμορτισέρ που ανέφερες, Νίκελ).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι μόνο.



Όχι μόνο...τι;  Μπερδεύτηκα τώρα.

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι μόνο...τι;  Μπερδεύτηκα τώρα.
> 
> :)



Εννοούσα όχι μόνο στην αεροδυναμική, επειδή χρησιμοποίησες αυτό το παράδειγμα. :) Λίγο μπλέχτηκαν τα πόδια πόστια μας. Έβαλα κι άλλα παραδείγματα στο Edit πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Και αφού δούμε και μερικά _κύματα κλονισμού_, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και για *φυσική κλονισμού*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και αφού δούμε και μερικά _κύματα κλονισμού_, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε και για *φυσική κλονισμού*.



Δεν το εννοείς στα σοβαρά φαντάζομαι (δεν είδα γκρίζο, δεν είδα φατσούλα...) :)

Αυτές είναι (κυρίως) μεταφράσεις από αυτόματα μηχανάκια που έχουν (αν...) κλονισμένο γλωσσάρι, Και στη νεφρολιθοτριψία, κρουστικά κύματα τα λένε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φυσικά και είναι κρουστικό κύμα (Λεξικό Siemens) .


Δώρο του Χριστοφοράκου είναι; :)

Ένα μέρος πρέπει να καλύπτεται από τον κλάδο "Ατομική φυσική με επιταχυντές". Αλλά θα μας πει ο agezerlis, οπότε γιατί να μαντεύουμε;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Κατάλαβα. Αν και σε περίπτωση σεισμού, δεν ξέρω αν θα το ορίζαμε διαφορετικά. Δίνω και τον ορισμό που έχει το λεξικό του Πανταζή που είναι πιο περιορισμένος, αλλά πιο απλός : περιοχή μεγάλης πίεσης αέρα, η οποία προκλήθηκε είτε από ατομική έκρηξη, είτε από διέλευση υπερηχητικού αεροσκάφους. 

:)

Υ.Γ. LOL. Tsioutsiou, τα δώρα του Χριστοφοράκου είναι καλύτερα στις Μπαχάμες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Δεν θα έβαζα ευρήματα βασισμένα σε μηχανικές μεταφράσεις. Αναφέρομαι σε κάποιους που είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την ΕΛΕΤΟ, όπως από εργασία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς:

Οι υψηλές δυνάμεις μπορούν να κάνουν τους φυσικούς απορροφητές κλονισμού του ανθρώπινου οστεο-μυϊκού συστήματος να γίνονται ανεπαρκείς.
Ο Loy και ο Voloshin έδειξαν ότι η κανονική κάθοδος σκαλοπατιών προκάλεσε τα κύματα κλονισμού...

*Και, ναι, το συζητώ σοβαρά.*


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 19, 2009)

Παύσατε πυρ και ειδοποιήστε agezerlis γιατί με ζαλίσατε!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Παύσατε πυρ και ειδοποιήστε agezerlis γιατί με ζαλίσατε!


Από το κρουστικό κύμα έπαθες παράκρουση :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Παύσατε πυρ και ειδοποιήστε agezerlis γιατί με ζαλίσατε!


Ελπίζαμε ότι δεν ακούς... Το κακό είναι ότι δεν ακούνε και οι φυσικοί επιστήμονες.

Σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο, πρέπει να νιώσουμε (να συγκλονιστούμε από) τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην κρούση και στον κλονισμό που ακολουθεί την κρούση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα έβαζα ευρήματα βασισμένα σε μηχανικές μεταφράσεις. Αναφέρομαι σε κάποιους που είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την ΕΛΕΤΟ, όπως από εργασία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς:
> 
> Οι υψηλές δυνάμεις μπορούν να κάνουν τους φυσικούς απορροφητές κλονισμού του ανθρώπινου οστεο-μυϊκού συστήματος να γίνονται ανεπαρκείς.
> Ο Loy και ο Voloshin έδειξαν ότι η κανονική κάθοδος σκαλοπατιών προκάλεσε τα κύματα κλονισμού...
> ...



Καταρχήν ειλικρινά συγγνώμη αν ξεπέρασα κόκκινες γραμμές. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των «κυμάτων κλονισμού» από την γκουγκλιά που δίνεις μου φαίνονται βασισμένα έστω δευτερογενώς (για να γίνω σαφέστερος) σε μηχανικές ή αν θέλεις, *πολύ πρόχειρες* μεταφράσεις. Παράδειγμα εδώ, το πρώτο-πρώτο στον φερώνυμο ιστότοπο, Στον τίτλο του μιλάει για «ωστικά κύματα» και στο κείμενό του υπάρχουν «κύματα κλονισμού» και «κύματα ώσης». Αυτό μου δείχνει εμένα αν όχι «μηχανική», τότε «αμήχανη» μετάφραση.

Τα δύο ευρήματα που αναφέρεις έχουν πρόβλημα με την απόδοση του «αμορτισέρ» σε συνδυασμό με τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Παραθέτω εδώ ωστόσο ολόκληρη την παράγραφο από το δεύτερο εύρημα:

Ο Loy και ο Voloshin έδειξαν ότι η κανονική κάθοδος σκαλοπατιών προκάλεσε τα κύματα κλονισμού με ένα εύρος 1,3 φορές από αυτήν που παρατηρήθηκε στην ανάβαση σκαλοπατιών και 2.5 φορές στο βηματισμό επιπέδων. Ο Riener και λοιποί, αναφερόμεν αρκετά δυνάμεις αντίδρασης υψηλότερου εδάφους κατά τη διάρκεια της καθόδου απ' o,τι κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάβασης στον κανονικό όρο, I.e περπάτημα χωρίς μεταφορά
ενός φορτίου. Όταν το φορτίο αυξήθηκε, το συνολικό βάρος του κινητήριου συστήματος αυξήθηκε, οδηγώντας έτσι σε μια αύξηση στα κύματα κλονισμού.​
Με το συμπάθιο, αλλά αυτή εδώ η διπλωματική εργασία δεν σου θυμίζει αυτόματη μετάφραση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Το βαβελόψαρο μεταφράζει «σωστά» το _shock wave_: κρουστικό κύμα. (Το του Γκουγκλ δίνει «ταρακουνήσει»!  ) Τα λεξικά, _κρουστικό κύμα_. Οπότε, αν δεν είναι μηχανή, πρέπει να είναι άποψη, άκουσμα. Αλλά, πέρα απ' όλα αυτά, το λέω στα σοβαρά, έχω πρόβλημα με την _κρούση_.

(Θα πρέπει να ψάξεις πολύ για να βρεις τις κόκκινες γραμμές μου.) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Για το πρόβλημα με την κρούση, το εννοούσα όταν είπα ότι είμαι σε αποστρατεία από δεκαετίες... θα περιμένω κι εγώ τους εν ενεργεία φυσικούς του φόρουμ.

Έχω κι άλλα, για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα για τις διπλωματικές με ή χωρίς επίβλεψη, για την ορολογία που ακούν από λίγους ελπίζω πανεπιστημιακούς και μαθαίνουν οι φοιτητές τους, για μεταφράσεις και άλλα σχετικά, αλλά αυτά αλλού και αλλιώς (να μη βλέπουν και ανήλικα παιδιά)...



nickel said:


> (Θα πρέπει να ψάξεις πολύ για να βρεις τις κόκκινες γραμμές μου.) :)


Ενώ οι ερυθρόλευκες δικές μου βρίσκονται πανεύκολα... :)


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 19, 2009)

Για μελλοντική χρήση: δυστυχώς (για μεταφραστικούς σκοπούς) είμαι εν ενεργεία φυσικός _στο εξωτερικό_. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι την ελληνική ορολογία δεν την χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ. Επομένως, πέραν κάποιων πολύ βασικών όρων που έμαθα στο προπτυχιακό, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα έχω έτοιμες απαντήσεις. Εκτός αν θέλετε να με ακούσετε να λέω "σοκ γουέιβ" όπως κάνουμε πολλές φορές στις συζητήσεις μας οι εδώ έλληνες φυσικοί: π.χ. "η σίμετρι του σίστεμ είναι πολύ κόμπλεξ"...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, ας μου στέλνετε ήμεϊλ όταν νομίζετε ότι με χρειάζεστε, γιατί με τα συνέδρια, τις δημοσιεύσεις, τις μετακομίσεις κ.λπ. δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είμαι σταθερά παρών εδώ.


Τουλάχιστον ένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος λέει "φυσική κυμάτων shock", αν και είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό δεν θα σας αρέσει.

Από την άλλη, άλλος σοβαρός άνθρωπος το θεωρεί πάνω-κάτω δεδομένο ότι η απόδοση είναι κρουστικά κύματα (σελ. 83-90). Κάτι παρόμοιο λέει και ο Zazula σε ένα παλαιότερο νήμα της λεξιλογίας που είναι πολύ σχετικό. 

Επομένως, συγγνώμη nickel :) αλλά φαίνεται ότι η απόδοση είναι κρουστικό κύμα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν απαντά στην αρχική ερώτηση: τη φράση "shock physics" δεν μπορούμε να τη μεταφράσουμε "φυσική κρούσης" καθώς με "κρούσεις" ασχολούμασταν και στο Δημοτικό, αλλά σε άλλο συγκείμενο (εκεί ήταν impact, κι αυτή νομίζω είναι η ένσταση του nickel). Ίσως "κρουστική φυσική", ή όπως είπε ο Ambrose, "φυσική κρουστικών φαινομένων"; Ή ίσως, ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα της "φυσικής κυμάτων shock": "φυσική κρουστικών κυμάτων" (όπου ο όρος κύμα μπήκε υπόρρητα, καθώς shock εδώ είναι συνώνυμο του shock wave).


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι ο καθιερωμένος όρος για το _shock wave_ είναι *κρουστικό κύμα* (π.χ. Πάπυρος) (και, παλιότερα, _κύμα κρούσης_ και _κύμα κρούσεως_, _Penguin-Hellenews_, 1974). Όπως και ότι ο καθιερωμένος όρος για το _shock absorber_ είναι *αποσβεστήρας κραδασμών* (όπου δεν υπήρξαν αντιρρήσεις για το γεγονός ότι δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε η «κρούση»).

Το σοκ που θέλω να προκαλέσω είναι για να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _κρούση_ (χτύπημα, impact, collision) και _shock_. Το δεύτερο:
A mechanical or physical shock is a sudden acceleration or deceleration caused, for example, by impact, drop, kick, earthquake, or explosion. Shock is a transient physical excitation.
Η κρούση είναι ένα από τα αίτια του σοκ. Ο όρος _κρουστικό κύμα_ θα πούμε ότι είναι νοηματικά ακριβής (έστω και αν δεν είναι ακριβής μετάφραση) εάν προκαλείται πάντα από κρούση.

Κατά τα άλλα, είχα μπει στον πειρασμό να προτείνω _φυσική των κρουστικών κυμάτων_ για το _shock physics_, αλλά βρήκα πιο ενδιαφέρον να ταράξω τα νερά. Διότι στη σελίδα που παρέπεμψα με shock wave research και shock wave experiments, ερχόμαστε στα _shocked materials_ και άλλα _shocked_, οπότε αναρωτήθηκα: εκεί θα μιλήσουμε για «κεκρουσμένα», δηλ. χτυπημένα; Ή θα πάμε στο _κλονίζω_ και τα _κλονισμένα_;


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, είχα μπει στον πειρασμό να προτείνω _φυσική των κρουστικών κυμάτων_ για το _shock physics_, αλλά βρήκα πιο ενδιαφέρον να ταράξω τα νερά.



Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι συνειδητά έγραψα "φυσική κρουστικών κυμάτων" και όχι "φυσική _των_ κρουστικών κυμάτων" καθώς στη φυσική συνήθως τα πεδία λέγονται έτσι. Π.χ. φυσική στερεάς κατάστασης / φυσική στερεού, κι αργότερα φυσική συμπυκνωμένης ύλης.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Διότι στη σελίδα που παρέπεμψα με shock wave research και shock wave experiments, ερχόμαστε στα _shocked materials_ και άλλα _shocked_, οπότε αναρωτήθηκα: εκεί θα μιλήσουμε για «κεκρουσμένα», δηλ. χτυπημένα; Ή θα πάμε στο _κλονίζω_ και τα _κλονισμένα_;



Όσο δεν υπάρχει κοινότητα που χρειάζεται να λέει τέτοια πράγματα 50 φορές τη μέρα είναι πανεύκολο να το πει κανείς περιφραστικά: "υλικά που έχουν εκτεθεί σε / υποστεί κρουστικό κύμα".


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Άλλη μια απόδειξη λοιπόν για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Οι φτωχοί Εγγλέζοι πορεύονται με μία λέξη, το shock, ενώ εμείς έχουμε να διαλέξουμε από:

σοκ
καταπληξία
(ηλεκτρο)πληξία
(νευρικό) κλονισμό
(αποσβεστήρα) κραδασμών
(σεισμικές και μετασεισμικές) δονήσεις
(κύμα) κρούσης

:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

Όχι μόνον η ορολογία των σεισμών, αλλά και αυτή των εκρήξεων (χημικών και πυρηνικών) χρησιμοποιεί την αντιστοίχιση *shock = δόνηση*: http://www.geo.auth.gr/211/ppt/Mathima_11_Texnites_Doniseis.pps.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2009)

Για να σοκάρω λίγο, να προκαλέσω μερικές δονήσεις και κραδασμούς, να γίνω αποκρουστικός, να πλήξω την υπομονή σας και να συμβάλω στον επερχόμενο νευρικό κλονισμό, κάνω άλλη μια κρούση:

το _ωστικό κύμα,_ που θυμάμαι από τη λίθινη εποχή που μάθαινα τη φυσική στα θρανία, δεν είναι το shockwave;

Αν μου πείτε όχι, θα συγκλονιστώ!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

daeman said:


> το _ωστικό κύμα,_ που θυμάμαι από τη λίθινη εποχή που μάθαινα τη φυσική στα θρανία, δεν είναι το shockwave;
> 
> Αν μου πείτε όχι, θα συγκλονιστώ!



Δεν νομίζω. Άντε, καλά

Ορθό κρουστικό/ωστικό κύμα (Normal shock wave)


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δεν νομίζω. Άντε, καλά
> 
> Ορθό κρουστικό/ωστικό κύμα (Normal shock wave)


 
Ουφ, ευχαριστώ, γλίτωσα το αποκρουστικό σοκ της απόκρουσης! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλη μια απόδειξη λοιπόν για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Οι φτωχοί Εγγλέζοι πορεύονται με μία λέξη, το shock, ενώ εμείς έχουμε να διαλέξουμε από:
> 
> σοκ
> καταπληξία
> ...



Σοκ και δέος


----------

